# Live Steam: Model Railroad or Race Track ?



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,
Though almost everybody runs live steam locos on elevated track, there is still a tiny minority, who fiercely cling to the concept of a model railroad in the backyard. Today we were kindly invited to boil some water on one of the finest "Model Garden Railways" here in Northern California.




Enjoy!
Regards


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Richard and Melinda has a very nice layout. Looks like you had a great time. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

That IS a gordeous layout! One of these days I'm gonna have to make it over there!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Sir - whereas I appreciate the intro comment, it has to be pointed out that historically most elevated tracks were NOT logging tracks, but generally high-speed tracks for express locomotives and their trains. MY logging trains move at 5-10mph, and my express trains at a scale 60mph or as near as I can get to it.

We are not all the steam-powered ****'s Angels that you imply from your post title.

A truly inspirational and beautiful layout there, BTW.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 08 Aug 2010 09:43 AM 
Sir - whereas I appreciate the intro comment, it has to be pointed out that historically most elevated tracks were NOT logging tracks, but generally high-speed tracks for express locomotives and their trains. MY logging trains move at 5-10mph, and my express trains at a scale 60mph or as near as I can get to it.

We are not all the steam-powered ****'s Angels that you imply from your post title.

A truly inspirational and beautiful layout there, BTW.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 
Tac.
I admit to stirring a bit of controversy. But I have seen nice elevated layouts (especially from the UK) with lots of scenic details; all for high speed running. Here in the US it has become main stream to build tracks with no ballast or any kind of scenery; just for running. I personally like the look of trains in their natural habitat. BTW, neither a 4-4-0 (The Accucraft 4-4-0 is pretty stiff and not suitable for logging track) nor a Mogul are exactly logging locomotives and can run pretty fast! Richard's layout is also not a logging line, more a well-maintained branch line. Anyways, just the point of view of a diminishing minority







.
Regards


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Henner: Betsy is looking sweeeeet. I am surpised you did not try to jumo in the cab. Whose Type A Climax? Beautiful layout. I am going to get some popcorn and watch this movie again.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 08 Aug 2010 11:11 AM 
Hey Henner: Betsy is looking sweeeeet. I am surpised you did not try to jumo in the cab. Whose Type A Climax? Beautiful layout. I am going to get some popcorn and watch this movie again.

Thanks, Bob
Hi Bob,
thanks for the compliments. We tried last time to put a spy camera into the cab of Betsy, but it was not attached properly. The compression algorithm got confused by the shaking and made a terrible mess of the video. The "Climax" is the early Shay from Regner. The layout is indeed beautiful and I am very grateful for the opportunity to run trains at R&M's.

Regards


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By HMeinhold on 08 Aug 2010 11:50 AM 
Posted By xo18thfa on 08 Aug 2010 11:11 AM 
Hey Henner: Betsy is looking sweeeeet. I am surpised you did not try to jumo in the cab. Whose Type A Climax? Beautiful layout. I am going to get some popcorn and watch this movie again.

Thanks, Bob
Hi Bob,
thanks for the compliments. We tried last time to put a spy camera into the cab of Betsy, but it was not attached properly. The compression algorithm got confused by the shaking and made a terrible mess of the video. The "Climax" is the early Shay from Regner. The layout is indeed beautiful and I am very grateful for the opportunity to run trains at R&M's.

Regards



Ooooppss. I really shoud wear my "girl watching" glasses more often.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings,

I was wondering how the person that owns the SPC #3 mounted the pilot on the rear of the tender? I have the same locomotive and I ordered a spare pilot from Accucraft to mount on the tender and the holes for the rear steps on mine have a different spacing.


Andre


----------



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

Beautiful layout, makes me want to tear mine up and start again!


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Great video and a beautiful layout! At the NGRC I saw another beautiful layout with a live steam engine in a natural setting (The Foxtail and Beaver Creek Railroad) and that pushed me over the edge to order my first live steam locomotive (an AML 0-6-0)!


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Andre Anderson on 08 Aug 2010 04:18 PM 
Greetings,

I was wondering how the person that owns the SPC #3 mounted the pilot on the rear of the tender? I have the same locomotive and I ordered a spare pilot from Accucraft to mount on the tender and the holes for the rear steps on mine have a different spacing.


Andre 

Andre,
the person was me. The conversion was described in:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/58883/afv/topic/Default.aspx#85679

Regards


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Henner,

Thanks sent pm to you.

Andre


----------

